# Cooking fish.



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Tis the season, was wondering what everyone's favorite fish recipe was, one of my favorites recently is to take a fillet, dip it in egg, then crust it with instant mashed potato flakes, and fry it in a little butter. It's like a potato chip on the outside. Going to try blackening some catfish next, if anyone has a good recipe\method for that I would love to try it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've tried many different methods and mixes.I always go back to Shore Lunch Original mixed 50-50 with Shore Lunch Corn Meal.Good taste and good crunch.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

We've done the usual flour/Fryin Magic combo many a times....Last weekend was the first time we really tried something different in awhile, glad we did. First we coated the fillets in flour, than they got a bath in a seasoned egg wash, than they got coated in a mixture of Panko breadcrumbs and Fryin Magic/ShoreLunch.....It was great!!! If you like crunchy/crispy fish, use the Panko crumbs.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone that has tried this loves it:
Legendary Northwoods original in a breading shaker

Scramble a few eggs with a little milk
Dip filets in egg mix
Throw filets in Legendary Northwoods original-cover thoroughly

Don't leave filets in flour any longer than needed to cover them lightly!
Fry in 350-400 degree vegetable oil
Darker than golden brown preferably.

Serve with melted Land 'o Lakes


----------

